# Happy Birthday



## butcher (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh Boy Another Birthday party for our friend,
Happy Birthday Topher_osAUrus
Have a good one.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2019)

Even though you haven't been around for a while, I hope you have a happy birthday Topher.

Dave


----------



## Lou (Dec 2, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2019)

Happy Birthday!

Hope all is well, it has been a while.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 16, 2020)

awww

You guys are so sweet.


FrugalRefiner said:


> Even though you haven't been around for a while, I hope you have a happy birthday Topher.
> 
> Dave



Yah, sorry bout that.
-it doesn't mean I don't love you though.

Just got busy with the kids..life..and learning a new discipline. 

But, I had to come back. See, I bought this "gold brick" off ebay, now i needs to refine it 8)


----------



## Shark (Jul 16, 2020)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> But, I had to come back. See, I bought this "gold brick" off ebay, now i needs to refine it 8)



Hey, bleach and concrete cleaner should do the job! :lol: :lol: 

Seen a few of your videos and kind of wondered where you had been.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 16, 2020)

Shark said:


> Hey, bleach and concrete cleaner should do the job! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seen a few of your videos and kind of wondered where you had been.



Ahh, perfect. I just happened across some of that. Ill post pictures of the trainwreck it causes :roll: 

Yeah, I had been spending pretty much every free minute focused on electronic things. But, a project Im working on is making me pause and (hit my head on a wall, er...) think how I want to progress. I figured it was time to come back home, as I have some catching up to do here, it should keep me busy a few days. :mrgreen:


----------



## francisco rodriguez (Jul 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday.


Paco.


----------



## kurtak (Jul 17, 2020)

Its a bit late for a Happy Birthday - but good to see you pop in my friend 8) :G 

Kurt


----------

